# Есть ли ученики А.И.Бобыря на Украине ?



## Пономаренко Андрей (27 Фев 2009)

Скажите пожалуйста, адреса или телефоны учеников А.И.Бобыря на Украине.У меня протрузия дисков уже 12 лет, на данный момент ещё добавился подвывих L5.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Есть ли ученики А.И.Бобыря на Украине ?*



> подвывих L5.


????????????


----------



## abelar (13 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Есть ли ученики А.И.Бобыря на Украине ?*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

